# Got a new train!



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok so I got a new train to me! & a few coaches for it. 
So let’s play a game. What loco is in the tunnel?? 

It is a famous train & does operate today. It also in not in the states! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

GWR 4900 class.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe you are correct!









Looks like I need a little repair from the shipping of it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like James!










Tom


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Krieglok said:


> Looks like James!
> 
> View attachment 541942
> 
> ...


Lol !!! Nope. It has no eyes!
It was a train that was used in a very famous franchise. 
Had 9 movies I believe. Very magical! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

IronManStark said:


> Lol !!! Nope. It has no eyes!
> It was a train that was used in a very famous franchise.
> Had 9 movies I believe. Very magical!
> 
> ...


Is that the Bachmann Harry Potter train set loco?


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

The USRA Guy said:


> Is that the Bachmann Harry Potter train set loco?











Yep!!!! Now I will need to put up a castle on my layout somewhere?!?... lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

On a side note any ideas where I can get metal wheels for the coach cars??
I ended up getting 6 coaches on a great deal. Just the wheels are about worn off on some of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You can buy metal wheels on Hornby's web-site, or from Britannia here in Canada.....I have bought metal Hormby wheels from Britannia, and their service is top-notch....but the wheels are not cheap.....

Or, I can send you some older style metal Hornby wheel sets that I have replaced with new ones, how many do you need? I am thinking 24 sets.....four axles times 6 passenger cars.....

PM me about that if you wish.....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> You can buy metal wheels on Hornby's web-site, or from Britannia here in Canada.....I have bought metal Hormby wheels from Britannia, and their service is top-notch....but the wheels are not cheap.....
> 
> Or, I can send you some older style metal Hornby wheel sets that I have replaced with new ones, how many do you need? I am thinking 24 sets.....four axles times 6 passenger cars.....
> 
> PM me about that if you wish.....


Pm sent! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice snow effect. Rarely seen.


----------



## Dad_Eh (Dec 13, 2020)

I thought the 4900 came in the black livery, unless it’s been repainted. To add, I called Britannia Models and their advice and help is tremendous, very professional bunch.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I picked up this set at my LHS about a week ago.....they had a set running on the store layout, and it runs very smoothly.....runs on H.O. track, but it’s actually 1:76 scale, slightly bigger than H.O.....


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice! It is OO scale. I have the Harry Potter set in O scale but I would have rather have the OO version.

Tom


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Dad_Eh said:


> I thought the 4900 came in the black livery, unless it’s been repainted. To add, I called Britannia Models and their advice and help is tremendous, very professional bunch.


Thanks for the info! 
This loco was not a repaint on my end. It’s just the hog warts express from bachmann... I’m sure you are right about the 4900 being black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> I picked up this set at my LHS about a week ago.....they had a set running on the store layout, and it runs very smoothly.....runs on H.O. track, but it’s actually 1:76 scale, slightly bigger than H.O.....
> View attachment 550966


That looks like a nice set! Have you had a chance to run it yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have not.....yet.....still waiting for a third coach for it that I ordered from AJM, back in early December, but its coming from England, so I’m being patient....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Krieglok said:


> Looks like James!
> 
> View attachment 541942
> 
> ...


This is what my Hornsby James looks like.....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got that Hogwarts Express coach I mentioned in post #17.....


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow!!! That’s nice! Time to take a ride to hog warts!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

